# Prostatakrebs > Androgenentzugstherapien >  PSA_Anstieg unter Eligard

## wowinke

Hallo

ein Vetter (70) von mir ist nach RPE in 2003 bei PSA 6, Gl 3+3, und RST ein paar Jahr später ein die Hormontherapie mit Eligard eingestiegen.
Beginn war vor  ca.2,5 Jahren 1 Jahr Eligard PSA bis unter die Nachweisgrenze dann Pause bis Anstieg auf PSA 2ng/ml.


Nach 3 Monaten wurde 0,1 ng/ml erreicht. Bei der 2. Dreimonatsspritze war einen Ansteig auf 0,28ng/ml zu verzeichnen. 
Das  Testosteron lag auf Kastratenniveuau.

Da hier profundes Wissen zur Hormontherapei vorhanden ist wären wir für eine Wertung/ Rat dankbar.



Viele Grüße
Wolfgang

----------


## Hvielemi

> Beginn war vor  ca.2,5 Jahren 1 Jahr Eligard PSA bis unter die Nachweisgrenze dann Pause bis Anstieg auf PSA 2ng/ml.
> 
> 
> Nach 3 Monaten wurde 0,1 ng/ml erreicht. Bei der 2. Dreimonatsspritze war ein Ansteig auf 0,28ng/ml zu verzeichnen. 
> Das  Testosteron lag auf Kastratenniveau.


Lieber Wolfgang,
Du stellst uns vor ein Rätsel:
3 Monate nach der Wiederaufnahme der AHT mit einem 3-Monate-Depot Eligard wurde also 0.1ng/ml erreicht.
Nach 3 Monaten kommt dann die zweite Spritze, bei der aber schon 0.28ng/ml erreicht waren.
Das wäre beides mal derselbe Zeitpunkt !?

Nun, ich spekuliere:
1. Spritze, 3 Monate Später PSA 0.1ng/ml und 2. Spritze, 
wieder 3 Monate später PSA 0.28ng/ml.
Frage nun, ob 3. Spritze oder was sonst zu tun sei. 
Richtig?

Den Anstieg möchte man erst mal mit einer weiteren Messung 
in einem Monat bestätigt wissen, oder besser eben nicht.
Dann eben versuchen, ob man Bicalutamid dazunehmen solle. 
Nach meinen jüngsten, aber kaum vergleichbaren Erfahrungen [1] 
würde ich die 3. Spritze trotz des Anstiegs machen lassen.

Einen Gruss an Deinen Vetter mit den besten Wünschen!

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## wowinke

Hallo Konrad,

ja, so wie Du spekulierts muß es sein. 
Die Frage nun ist: ist es nun vorbei mit der Wirksamkeit der Hormontherapie? Was ich Deinen Angaben entnehme ist, durchaus nochmal 
die 3. Spritzen geben lassen und dann ggf. auf Bicalutamid umsteigen. 

Bis jetzt sind wir natürlich (noch) nicht sehr bewandert was die HT angeht. Weshalb sollte das Bicalutamid wirken wenn das Testosteron schon ganz unten ist?

Mein Stand zur HT ist:
es gibt die Unterbidnung der Anbindung von Dehydrotesteron (?) (Casodex,Flutamid)
die Unterbindung der Bildung von Dehydrotesteron aus Testosteron
und die Unterbindung der Bildung Testosteron (Eligard).

Ich werde mich da wohl etwas tiefer einlesen müssen.

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## Urologe

Entscheidende Frage:

Wie sind die dazu gehörigen Werte von Testosteron und LH?
Eligard wirkt nicht zwangsläufig - es gibt "Versager" ohne das gleich ein crPC anzunehmen ist.

----------


## wowinke

Hallo FS,
vielen Dank für die Info

das Testosteron liegt bei 0,2 (Einheit unklar ) als Referenzbereich war 200- 400 angegeben. Das Testosteron wurde im Rahmen einer anderen Erkrankung (Zucker) regelmäßig ermittelt ( nicht im Rahmen der HB). Das LH ist mir (noch)nicht bekannt fürchte aber, dass dies nicht von behandelten Urologen ermittelt wurde. 

Zunächst hatte das gut gewirkt kann dann die Aussage ...."wirkt nicht zwangsläufig es gibt Versager" auch noch zu treffen? 


viele Grüße
Wolfgang

----------


## Urologe

> Hallo FS,
> vielen Dank für die Info
> 
> das Testosteron liegt bei 0,2 (Einheit unklar ) als Referenzbereich war 200- 400 angegeben. Das Testosteron wurde im Rahmen einer anderen Erkrankung (Zucker) regelmäßig ermittelt ( nicht im Rahmen der HB). Das LH ist mir (noch)nicht bekannt fürchte aber, dass dies nicht von behandelten Urologen ermittelt wurde. 
> 
> Zunächst hatte das gut gewirkt kann dann die Aussage ...."wirkt nicht zwangsläufig es gibt Versager" auch noch zu treffen? 
> 
> 
> viele Grüße
> Wolfgang


Antwort: ja, als eine Art "Allergisierung" auf das Medikament, welches dann nicht mehr richtig resorbiert wird. Deswegen LH - ist dieser Wert < 0.1 ist die Wirkung bewiesen.
Aber Uhr Testosteron liegt im gut unterdrückten Bereich, daher ist eher von einer Resistenzentwicklung auszugehen.
Ich nehme dann kein Bicalutamid mehr zusätzlich, weil früher oder später dann sowieso Abiraterone kommt und ohne vorherige Bicalutamid-Gaben meistens die 
Abiraterone-Verläufe besser erscheinen.

----------


## wowinke

Hallo Fs,

vielen Dank für die Info. Ich habe nun die werte hinterfragt.

Das LH liegt bei 0,1 U/l , das Testosteron bei < 2,5 ng/dl, das PSA bei 0,22 ng/ml der Anstieg in 3 Monaten war von 0,1 ng/ml auf die 0,2 ng/ml.
Bei dem LH Wert wäre also die Resistenz auszuschließen. Ich denke als nächste sollte der Anstieg nochmal mit einer weiteren Messung bestätigt werden. wenn sich das bestätigt was wäre dann ein möglicher nächster Schritt.


Viele Grüße
Wolfgang

----------


## Urologe

meine "Resistenzentwicklung" war als beginnend kastrationsresistenter Prostatakarzinom gemeint.
Drei mögliche Wege:

1. nächster Schritt Abiraterone (dann Eligard zwingend weiter)
2. oder einfach Therapiepause (ggf. stattdessen Avodart) bis PSA  zwischen 2-5 liegt und dann PET zur Lokalisierung der Herde, welche dann ggf. gezielt chirurgisch oder strahlentherapeutisch angegangen werden
3. oder Pause bis Beschwerden auftreten (kann viele Jahre dauern) unabhängig vom PSA und erst dann erneute Hormontherapie (welche dann sehr oft wieder funktioniert)

----------


## wowinke

Hallo Fs,

vielen Dank für die Info.
 Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe besteht 
       die erste Möglichekeit in der noch weiter Absenkung des Testosterons durch Abiraterone und Eligard in Kombination
       die zweite in der Reduzierung der Umwandlung des Testosterons zu DHT durch Avodart und damit in der Dämpfung des Wachstums. Ab  PSA 2-5 und dann  
        entscheiden ob PET . 
       die dritte im Abwarten bis Beschwerden auftreten und dann wieder in HT einsteigen.

Ich werde das so weiter geben.


viele Grüße
Wolfgang

----------


## Hvielemi

> ... dann kein Bicalutamid mehr zusätzlich, weil früher oder später dann  sowieso 
> Abiraterone kommt und ohne vorherige Bicalutamid-Gaben meistens  
> die Abiraterone-Verläufe besser erscheinen.


Lieber FS
Ich hatte nach etwa drei Jahren Androgendeprivation ('Lucrin') einen PSA-Anstieg,
rasch aber auf tiefem Niveau, zu verzeichnen, just zu der Zeit, als sich mein 
Testosteron erstmals am Kastrationsbereich unten befand.[1]

Diesen Anstieg habe ich mit zusätzlichem 'Casodex' schnell unter Kontrolle
bekommen und, mit einem Zwischenspiel, während nunmehr *acht* Monaten
auf sehr tiefem Niveau halten können, bei 0.05ng/ml. Und das geht wohl
noch einige Monate weiter so.

Dies ohne Immunsuppression mit 'Prednison' und zu einem Zehntel der
Kosten von 'Abiraterone', allerdings nicht ganz nebenwirkungsfrei (Erbrechen).
Ohne Prednison bin ich auch noch empfänglich für Impfstudien wie
CureVac CV-910 (an der ich nicht teilnehme, da mein PSA dafür "zu tief" ist).

Nun frage ich , ob die Beeinträchtigung einer späteren Abirateron-Therapie,
den offensichtlichen Nutzen der derzeitigen Zweifach-AHT mit 'Lucrin' und 
'Casodex' wieder zunichtemache. 
(Einen Direktumstieg auf Enzalutamid gemäss der PREVAIL-Studie wir man 
seitens KK nicht zahlen wollen. Zu frühem Enzalutamid, siehe auch:
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...2960#post72960 ).

Gibt es da belastbare Erkenntnisse?

Carpe diem!
Konrad / Hvielemi

----------


## wowinke

Hallo,
zu dem Fall meines Vetters melde ich mich nun wieder. Inzwischen zeit wurde weiterhin mit Eligard medikamentiert es lieg in den un fast 12 Monaten  zwei PSA-Werte vor diese liegen bei 0,7 ng/ml und aktuell bei 1,2 ng/ml. Ihm wurde Seitens des Urlologen nun eine "Chemo" angeboten allderings erst bei ca.2 ng/ml.
Ich vermute es ist dann eine Therapie mit Abriaterone. Wenn man diesen Weg ein schlägt was wäre dann der Richtig zeitpunkt?.


Wären die andern Mechanismen Unterbindung der Bildung von Dehydrotestosteron und Unterbindung der Anbindung des Dehydrotestosteron ( Casdox) noch sinnvoll.




Viele Grüsse
Wolfgang

----------

